# complex.h -- lack hyperbolic functions



## jozze (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have a question that would maybe fit more on the mailing list, but nevertheless I'll ask here. I noticed that complex(3)() doesn't include some of the functions that are implemented in the GNU libc. Recently I tried moving some of my simulations from Linux to FreeBSD to compare their performance, and I noticed that because of


			
				&quot said:
			
		

> ```
> BUGS
> The inverse trigonometric and hyperbolic functions cacos(), cacosh(),
> casin(), casinh(), catan(), catanh(), ccos(), ccosh(), csin(), csinh(),
> ...



my code isn't compatible -- I used functions like ccosh and csinh in Linux, which don't exist here. True, one can easily use the cexp(3)() in both cases and thus make code compile under both Linux and FreeBSD, and make all those functions there, which is why I'm guessing this problem isn't given a higher priority. Should I try to write _a_ patch for the library, and file it to the developers as a PR? I would really like to simply use the system C library for complex numbers without any additional definitions.


----------



## fonz (Jun 26, 2013)

These functions should be there. Please file a PR.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 27, 2013)

Please, take a look at this thread. If there is something that interests you, it will be the current status of the implementations.


----------



## jozze (Jun 28, 2013)

As @fonz suggested, it seems that those functions are there, but only on 10-CURRENT. Thanks for the info, I'll mark this thread as "solved".


----------

